# zoom not matching ratio size



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

HI. I'm having trouble zooming my images in the Library mode (this doesn't happen in Develop mode).
When I click "zoom" and have the ratio set to 1:1, the image only zooms in to the "fit" size. 
I have successfully used LR for about 10 years, so I'm not a new user. 
This problem has only started happening in the last day or two so I'm not sure what's going on.
No, the image is not cropped at all.
The image was shot on a 23 mp camera so I know it should zoom more than it is doing.
When I zoom, the ratio in the upper left corner says "1:1" but it's clearly only zoomed as "zoom to fit"
Help!


----------



## clee01l (Nov 7, 2019)

Can you post a screen shot of the Loupe image showing the cropped dimensions (set in View Options)  and post  the screen resolution in pixels.  The fact that you have a 23mp original image is irrelevant  if the crop dimensions are smaller than the screen dimensions.


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

Okay now it's acting REALLY weird.
When I click to zoom on SOME pictures in the same folder, it zooms to 100%
When I click on others, it does zoom to fit
then when it's zoomed in, I click again (to zoom out) and it goes to grid mode.
Yes I've restarted my computer


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Can you post a screen shot of the Loupe image showing the cropped dimensions (set in View Options)  and post  the screen resolution in pixels.  The fact that you have a 23mp original image is irrelevant  if the crop dimensions are smaller than the screen dimensions.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2019)

It's zooming to the size of the embedded preview, which isn't full size. You must have had it set to embedded preview when you imported. You can click on the Embedded Preview thumbnail icon or overlay to build a proper Lightroom preview at any time, or select all of the photos and go to Library menu > Previews > Build 1:1 Previews if you want to zoom in on all of them without waiting.


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's zooming to the size of the embedded preview, which isn't full size. You must have had it set to embedded preview when you imported. You can click on the Embedded Preview thumbnail icon or overlay to build a proper Lightroom preview at any time, or select all of the photos and go to Library menu > Previews > Build 1:1 Previews if you want to zoom in on all of them without waiting.


Is there some setting that causes it to do this? Because I have been building embedded previews forever and it has never done this before today


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2019)

Always the same camera? Do you always convert to DNG? At what stage?


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's zooming to the size of the embedded preview, which isn't full size. You must have had it set to embedded preview when you imported. You can click on the Embedded Preview thumbnail icon or overlay to build a proper Lightroom preview at any time, or select all of the photos and go to Library menu > Previews > Build 1:1 Previews if you want to zoom in on all of them without waiting.


(from a different folder)


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Always the same camera? Do you always convert to DNG? At what stage?


yes same camera
yes convert to DNG upon import every time
I have not changed my workflow at all


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2019)

Interesting, the pixel dimensions are different.  One is cropped?

First port of call would be to update Lightroom. Version 7 is ancient, we're on to 9 now. It could be a bug that's since been fixed.


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Interesting, the pixel dimensions are different.  One is cropped?
> 
> First port of call would be to update Lightroom. Version 7 is ancient, we're on to 9 now. It could be a bug that's since been fixed.


Oh yes, actually I think that second image was shot with my Canon 6D, the first was shot with my 5Dmk3. But neither was cropped.
I am updating to LR9 now.
Thank you. Maybe that will help.


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

:(
Still happening - this one WILL zoom. (posted below is one that WON"t zoom)
And this time I was sure to pick and image that had not been edited or cropped in any way, and was the same camera (same day, actually) as the above image that wouldn't zoom to 1:1
(please excuse the horrendous color; this was a rejected image. hence I had done no editing to it.)
And yes I'm now updated to the latest LR version.


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

here's another that won't zoom, and it's the embedded preview.
WHAT IN THE WORLD IS GOING ON?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 7, 2019)

On one of the images that won't zoom, have you tried clicking on the "Embedded Preview" icon? That should cause Lightroom to update to a standard preview, which should then zoom correctly. Try that first, then if that works we can try to figure out what the problem with the embedded preview is.


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> On one of the images that won't zoom, have you tried clicking on the "Embedded Preview" icon? That should cause Lightroom to update to a standard preview, which should then zoom correctly. Try that first, then if that works we can try to figure out what the problem with the embedded preview is.


sure I can try that. Although it doesn't really explain why I can zoom to 100% on some embedded previews and not on others.
The whole reason I have been importing with embedded previews is to help me save time when culling. I don't really want to have my previews be standard previews because they will take more time to load as I'm culling. It's just frustrating that this problem seems to be a glitch of some kind, occurring on only some of my images but not others.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2019)

Different cameras again, looking at the dimensions. Some cameras embed full size previews and some do smaller ones, so that would be an obvious thing to rule out. Easy way to find out would be to load the raw files into Jeffrey's EXIF viewer and see what size previews show up. http://exif.regex.info/exif.cgi


----------



## Califdan (Nov 7, 2019)

can you verify in the metadata panel that the cropped dimensions are the same as the original dimensions?  Also, the last posted image (dan+Dawn -3403) is not showing at "Fit" zoom as indicated by the white frame in the Navigator panel (some image not in frame along the left edge)


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Different cameras again, looking at the dimensions. Some cameras embed full size previews and some do smaller ones, so that would be an obvious thing to rule out. Easy way to find out would be to load the raw files into Jeffrey's EXIF viewer and see what size previews show up. http://exif.regex.info/exif.cgi


OK so I just want to verify what you're saying, so I understand:
I have been shooting with both of these cameras for at least a year.
And this has NEVER, not once, ever happened before today.
I have ALWAYS imported and converted to DNG.
I have ALWAYS built embedded previews.
And I want to understand... you're saying that this is happening on one of my cameras (even though it has never happened anytime in the last 12 months) but not the other.
I hope I am not coming across as sarcastic, I'm not trying to.
It was my belief that I somehow hit a button or shortcut key or something to make this happen.
But it sounds like you are suggesting that it's not a setting that's off. Instead, the problem is that one of my cameras is doing this weird 1:1 preview thing.
Is that right?


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

Califdan said:


> can you verify in the metadata panel that the cropped dimensions are the same as the original dimensions?  Also, the last posted image (dan+Dawn -3403) is not showing at "Fit" zoom as indicated by the white frame in the Navigator panel (some image not in frame along the left edge)


this is what I'm not understanding.
when I click the 1:1 zoom, it doesn't zoom as 1:1.
Instead it zooms as if it's "fit"
This is the question I'm asking. I don't know why it's doing that.
I want it to zoom to 100% when I set the zoom to 1:1.
It will do it on SOME images but not others.
Also, for example, LR will do the weird zoom on an image in Library module (click 1:1, but it only zooms to fit) - but then I go into Develop module on the same photo and when I click 1:1 it will zoom as it should.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2019)

That's what we're trying to figure out Gretchen, hence asking you to confirm the embedded preview size in each file (one that's right and one that's wrong). We're not saying it's not a LR bug, but since you hadn't updated Lightroom for ages, it seems unlikely to be a bug. Perhaps a Lightroom setting or a camera setting, but we need to know what size the embedded preview is in the file, in order to figure out where in the workflow the problem setting might be. There's nothing immediately obvious, and it's not one we're seeing other reports of.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 7, 2019)

GretchenW said:


> but then I go into Develop module on the same photo and when I click 1:1 it will zoom as it should.


The way that Lightroom works, that's irrelevant. The Develop Module always creates a view from the actual raw file, so a 1:1 in develop, will always be 1:1. The problem is happening in the Library Module. 

Also, when I import a raw file from my Pen F using Embedded Preview, zooming the image to 1:1 shows an image that is a bigger hunk of the original image than if I produce a proper 1:1 preview and zoom that to 1:1. Olympus makes an embedded preview that has fewer pixels than the raw image it is contained in. As Califdan said, you aren't seeing the image in "Fit" view--it _*is *_zoomed a little.

_All this leads me to the conclusion that indeed your camera is sometimes producing embedded previews that are much smaller than expected. Did you do as Victoria asked and use Jeffery's exif viewer to see what the size of the previews in the problematic files really are? 

_


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 8, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's what we're trying to figure out Gretchen, hence asking you to confirm the embedded preview size in each file (one that's right and one that's wrong). We're not saying it's not a LR bug, but since you hadn't updated Lightroom for ages, it seems unlikely to be a bug. Perhaps a Lightroom setting or a camera setting, but we need to know what size the embedded preview is in the file, in order to figure out where in the workflow the problem setting might be. There's nothing immediately obvious, and it's not one we're seeing other reports of.


okey doke
those last two examples I showed were after I had updated LR to the latest version.
One that's working; one that's not.


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 8, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> _All this leads me to the conclusion that indeed your camera is sometimes producing embedded previews that are much smaller than expected. Did you do as Victoria asked and use Jeffery's exif viewer to see what the size of the previews in the problematic files really are? _


I have not yet; I may need to revisit this tomorrow morning; I have a personal issue that needs attending.
I'm just confused, as I said, because I have multiple files from the same camera on the same date that were imported at the same time, some are having this "glitch" and some are not. Yes there are also images from the other camera.
However these two canon cameras are the only ones I've ever shot on for the last 12 months and this is the first time it's happened. So if my camera does indeed embed previews smaller than expected, it would make sense that I would have been seeing them all along for as long as I've owned this camera.

But, as I said, no I have not used the exif viewer to see the size of the previews, as I've been dealing with this personal family issue. I will try to do this tonight once everyone has gone to sleep.


----------



## BHousto (Nov 8, 2019)

In LR preferences check the File Handling tab - see what the "JPEG preview size" is set to for the "Import DNG Creation".

It may have been changed to medium size vs full size? for the import of those specific problem files i.e. it may have changed for last import of a multiple card import?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2019)

GretchenW said:


> But, as I said, no I have not used the exif viewer to see the size of the previews, as I've been dealing with this personal family issue. I will try to do this tonight once everyone has gone to sleep.


No stress, hope you get it sorted. We'll be here when you're ready. I don't think we can go much further until we know the answer to that one.


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 7, 2019)

HI. I'm having trouble zooming my images in the Library mode (this doesn't happen in Develop mode).
When I click "zoom" and have the ratio set to 1:1, the image only zooms in to the "fit" size. 
I have successfully used LR for about 10 years, so I'm not a new user. 
This problem has only started happening in the last day or two so I'm not sure what's going on.
No, the image is not cropped at all.
The image was shot on a 23 mp camera so I know it should zoom more than it is doing.
When I zoom, the ratio in the upper left corner says "1:1" but it's clearly only zoomed as "zoom to fit"
Help!


----------



## GretchenW (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi Friends!
I never solved the question. 
I didn't download the EXIF viewer because... honestly... I just said "screw it" and dealt with the issue, then I banged out the rest of the edits and delivered to the client.
At the end of the day, this issue didn't affect my editing, only maybe gave me a headache about WHY it was happening.
I still don't know, but to be honest I just got tired of trying to find a solution (and I'm sure I could have, if I were more tenacious and/or more curious. But my exhaustion won out in this one).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 12, 2019)

No worries Gretchen. If you get curious and decide to try it later, you don't have to download the EXIF view. You just upload the photo to the website page.


----------



## celainej (Mar 14, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's zooming to the size of the embedded preview, which isn't full size. You must have had it set to embedded preview when you imported. You can click on the Embedded Preview thumbnail icon or overlay to build a proper Lightroom preview at any time, or select all of the photos and go to Library menu > Previews > Build 1:1 Previews if you want to zoom in on all of them without waiting.



Thank you so much for this tip.  I've used Lightroom since version 2 and recently started to use LR Classic as part of their cloud solution.  I never had this problem in any of the earlier versions.  It was driving me crazy!  I deleted the old previews, created new ones, and voila!  Perfect zooming.  Thank you again.  Stay safe!


----------

